# Incomplete Foreskin



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

I tried doing a search for this, but nothing seemed applicable.

The twins have what the ped calls incomplete foreskins, but just kinda mentioned it in passing. She briefly mentioned that there was nothing to worry about. I'm just curious how common this is and if there is anything I should keep my eye out for?

The only other intact penises I've seen are two of my nephews and their foreskins just look a lot longer than my sons', past the head of the penis. Both the twins' are about 1/8 inch from the end or so.


----------



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

It's quite possible that your boys just have short foreskins. It's a pretty variable body part. The only way it could be incomplete is if something was missing.

Doctors have odd ways of saying things sometimes. I've even heard of a doctor saying an intact boy had a "natural circumcision". No, just a short forskin. I think some doctors don't see enough intact boys to be aware of all the natural variations.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

My 2 1/2month old's is the same way.


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

It is called Hysospadius when the foreskin does not go all the way around the penis evenly. There are variying degrees ans sometimes it can effect the opening possition. My first son has a mild degree and the bottom (underside) of his penis is incomplete but the opening is only slightly lower than normal. So it is more like a hood instead of a ring. I am not sure that a short forskin is the same as a incomplete foreskin.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

Theirs seem to be even all the way around, just short. So nothing to worry about?


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaChicken* 
Theirs seem to be even all the way around, just short. So nothing to worry about?

Nope, just normal variation. As others have stated, foreskins are a highly variable body part, and the medical terminology for the normal variations that are close to either end of the scale seem to be chosen with an eye towards making things seem bad or grossly abnormal when they're not. "Incomplete" simply means one that is unusually short. Even stranger, the medical term for an unusually long one is "redundant"! I don't know about you, but when I hear that someone has a "redundant foreskin", the picture that forms in my mind is one of a complete _extra_ foreskin growing off the side of someone's penis or something like that, not merely a normal foreskin that is extra-long.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

: like pp have said variations of normal. The no retraction rule still applies.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

1/8 inch over hang is totally normal. Niether DS nor my dad have much overhang.

How much over hang there is can vary depending on penis shrinkage. If DS is really cold







: he has more. When he is "at attention" so to speak there is no over hang.


----------



## Nandi (Jul 12, 2008)

There's a chart on the variation of normal foreskin coverage, it's variable just like every other body part.
Hypospadias has to do with where the urethra is placed. It is where the urethral opening is on the underside of the penis. I watched a surgical correction of one, so I'm never going to forget....


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

By your peds logic I guess girls with A cups have incomplete breasts too.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Your sons just have short foreskins. I babysat a boy years ago who had one. It only covered about half of his glans. It never caused him any trouble; in fact, it was because of the shortness of his foreskin that his mother decided not to circ. him.







She figured that with so little to work with, the doctors were more likely to botch the job. His mother is a smart woman.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

I saw a baby boy like that, he was only weeks old. The Mom said in defensiveness that they didn't circ him he just had a natural circ when she was changing his diaper. The foreskin only covered half the glands. They did circ their older boy but I think from her defensiveness she had intended to keep this boy intact even if he had had a longer foreskin.


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.* 
By your peds logic I guess girls with A cups have incomplete breasts too.

LMAO!!!! Good point!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Here in the same family my first DS has a LOT of overhang...and my second DS has basically no overhang, just covers to the end! So, definitely varies!


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.* 
By your peds logic I guess girls with A cups have incomplete breasts too.

So, me and my incomplete breasts had boys with incomplete foreskins?


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njeb* 
Your sons just have short foreskins. I babysat a boy years ago who had one. It only covered about half of his glans. It never caused him any trouble; in fact, it was because of the shortness of his foreskin that his mother decided not to circ. him.







She figured that with so little to work with, the doctors were more likely to botch the job. His mother is a smart woman.

















: Short foreskin is the word I'd use, too. lol It's like saying kids w/ small sized ears have 'imcomplete ears'; no, they just smaller than the average kid's. That's they way it is.


----------

